# Energiepolitik, die vierte



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal wieder eine Neuauflage der nie endenden Debatte zu Energieverbrauch und -versorgung und damit auch -Kosten und deren politischen und wirtschaftlichen Steuerung in Deutschland. Elektromobilität passt in weiten Teilen auch mit rein.
Die letzte Iteration fand sich hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergiesuender-energiepolitik-die-dritte-2.html

Die folgenden Posts wurden hier ausgelagert
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-wird-30-sekunden-aufgeladen.html#post6333649


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass Elektroautos die Zukunft sind?


 
So ziemlich alle.
Die Autoindustrie und unsere Lobbyhörige Politik suggeriert zwar vollkommen falsche Zeitvorstellungen von wenigen bis 1-2 Dutzend Jahren, aber längerfristig haben wir entweder elektrischen oder gar keinen motorisierten Individualverkehr mehr. (und selbst beim öffentlichen Verkehr werden Energiespeicher benötigt werden)
Die Biomassekapazitäten sind einfach beschränkt und sollten für optimale Effizienz wenn dann in KwK fließen, was mobil nicht geht. D.h. über kurz oder lang werden alle mobilen Energieträger auf Elektrizität zurückzuführen sein. Da H2-Verbrennung oder gar PtG-GtL-Verbrennung einen relativ kleinen Teil dieser Energie nutzbar machen, wird es auf elektrische Antriebe hinauslaufen. Die Frage ist nur noch, welche Speicherform genutzt wird - und Li-Io-Akkus haben derzeit die Nase vor H2-"Akku"s (alias Brennstoffzelle), Supercaps können auch nicht wirklich aufholen.


----------



## scully1234 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Abductee schrieb:


> @Norwegen
> Ich glaub die hatten so was ähnliches schon länger?
> Hängen die nicht im Winter ihre Standheizung immer an sobald sie irgendwo parken?



Ja z.B in den großen Städten gehören die Säulen schon zum Großteil des Parkraums dazu

Nur wir Deutschen sind da im Winterschlaf wahrscheinlich verdanken wir das aber unserer Autolobby die unsere Politik lenkt ääh beeinflusst

Die Otto Motoren werfen halt derzeit noch die meisten Gewinne ab u selbst für BMW ist dieser I3 ein Wagnis auf dünnes Eis falls die anderen Größen nicht mitziehen im selben Maßstab


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ziemlich alle.
> Die Autoindustrie und unsere Lobbyhörige Politik suggeriert zwar vollkommen falsche Zeitvorstellungen von wenigen bis 1-2 Dutzend Jahren, aber längerfristig haben wir entweder elektrischen oder gar keinen motorisierten Individualverkehr mehr. (und selbst beim öffentlichen Verkehr werden Energiespeicher benötigt werden)
> Die Biomassekapazitäten sind einfach beschränkt und sollten für optimale Effizienz wenn dann in KwK fließen, was mobil nicht geht. D.h. über kurz oder lang werden alle mobilen Energieträger auf Elektrizität zurückzuführen sein. Da H2-Verbrennung oder gar PtG-GtL-Verbrennung einen relativ kleinen Teil dieser Energie nutzbar machen, wird es auf elektrische Antriebe hinauslaufen. Die Frage ist nur noch, welche Speicherform genutzt wird - und Li-Io-Akkus haben derzeit die Nase vor H2-"Akku"s (alias Brennstoffzelle), Supercaps können auch nicht wirklich aufholen.


 
Naja, ich glaube auf lange sicht eher an Wasserstoff in Kombination mit Verbrennungsmotoren.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*

Was hier scheinbar von einigen vergessen wird ist der riesige Rattenschwanz der an Verbrennungsmotoren hängt.die einzelnen Bauteile wie Kurbelwelle, Zylinderkopf, Kurbelgehäuse, Turbolader, etc. müssen alle auf großen Sondermaschinenparks gefertigt werden.
Diese Maschinen bestehen ebenso aus tausend Zulieferteilen und damit kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen.
Das geht letzten Endes runter bis zum Friseur oder Bäcker.
Würde man heute die Produktion einfach umstellen, dann würde das nicht nur mehrere tausend Arbeitsplätze gefährden, sondern sogar ganz Deutschland als starkes Exportland richtig schwer treffen...ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wie schwer...

Eine nachhaltige Veränderung ist wichtig und wird auch kommen, aber mit bedacht und Ruhe ist wichtig, eben aus beschriebenen gründen.


----------



## scully1234 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Was hier scheinbar von einigen vergessen wird ist der riesige Rattenschwanz der an Verbrennungsmotorden hängt.die einzelnen Bauteile wie Kurbelwelle, Zylinderkopf, Kurbelgehäuse, Turbolader, etc. müssen alle auf großen sonder Maschinenparks gefertigt werden..



Wie viele davon noch in Deutschland gefertigt werden steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. BMW verwendet z.B Turbolader aus Fernost um nur mal ein Beispiel aufzuführen an der Menge an Zulieferen die der deutschen Wirtschaft nicht viel Beteiligung bringen

Zudem ist es ja nicht so das auf anderer Ebene nicht ebenso Arbeitsplätze entstehen würden

Akkumulatoren und Elektroantriebe mit den einzelnen elektronischen Komponenten müssen auch hergestellt werden

Sicher gibt es da Gewinner u Verlierer im Business aber auf lange Sicht wären wir mit Erdöl vernichtender Technologie auf verlorenen Posten, u der Schaden für die Allgemeinheit irgendwann um Längen größer, denn die Ressourcen sind nunmal endlich

 Heute zittern wir schon davor wenn Putin den Gashahn/Erdölpipeline zudreht, was ist wenn die Scheichs irgendwann auch nicht mehr liefern wollen oder können?

Je eher sich die Autoindustrie hier anpasst, je eher hat sie dann auch wieder Erfolge zu verzeichnen, im weltweiten Angebot von Produkten der Art

Wenn man den Anschluss irgendwann verpasst oder zu spät einlenkt, hat man bestenfalls die rote Laterne oder schlimmstenfalls keinen Markt mehr der bedient werden könnte


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*

In Deutschland ist -Energiewende sei dank- Strom mittlerweile teurer als Benzin.

Und ja, auch wenn man bedenkt das Elektromotoren viel effizienter sind. Selbst ohne Steuern und Umlagen bewegt sich der Strompreis zumindest in der selben Größenordung wie der Benzinpreis.

Unter dieser Voraussetzung kann die E-Mobilität nie funktionieren. Zumindest nicht ohne enorme planwirtschaftliche Eingriffe. Es ist auch abzusehen das die Preise für E-Autos auch langfristig höher bleiben werden als die vergleichbarer Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren.



Wenn ihr (für heutige Maßstäbe) billigen deutschen Treibstoff wollt: Braunkohle & Fischer-Tropsch.

Keine Angst: Die Braunkohle wird in absehbarer Zukunft nicht knapp werden.

Wenn ihr billigen und nicht ganz so "klimaschädlichen" deutschen Treibstoff wollt: Braunkohle, H2-Synthese via Schwefelsäure-Iod Prozess in Hochtemperaturreaktoren & Fischer-Tropsch.

Wenn ihr "klimaneutralen" aber nicht ganz so billigen deutschen Treibstoff wollt: Organischer Abfall, H2-Synthese via Hochtemperaturreaktoren & Fischer-Tropsch.


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Superwip schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist -Energiewende sei dank- Strom mittlerweile teurer als Benzin.



Was aber weniger an der Energiewende an sich liegt sondern am völlig fehlgeleiteten Subventionsprogramm unserer tollen Regierung. Wenn ich jeden Hinz u Kunz in der Industrie dazu in die Lage versetze sich von der Ökostromumlage *gänzlich* befreien zu lassen,und nur den kleinen Mann ins Gebet nehme bei der Finanzierung, muss das zwangsläufig dort enden wo wir nun stehen


Ist ja nicht so das die Industrie keine Gewinne erwirtschaftet, und auch diese Belastung hätte abfedern können, ohne dabei ins Grass zu beißen.

Aber der Otto Normal Bürger hat halt keine Lobby, die auf unsere führenden Köpfe hätte Einfluss nehmen können in der Beziehung

Vielleicht schafft es Brüssel ja noch, Deutschland hier Vernunft einzuimpfen, und die Industrie ebenso ins Boot zu holen,sei es auch nur unter dem Vorwand der Wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## Killermarkus81 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Wie viele davon noch in Deutschland gefertigt werden steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt. BMW verwendet z.B Turbolader aus Fernost um nur mal ein Beispiel aufzuführen an der Menge an Zulieferen die der deutschen Wirtschaft nicht viel Beteiligung bringen
> 
> Zudem ist es ja nicht so das auf anderer Ebene nicht ebenso Arbeitsplätze entstehen würden
> 
> ...



Ich bin bei der notwendingen Entwicklung voll bei Dir, möchte nur noch mal auf meinen letzten Satz hinweisen! 

Bei der Fertigung jedoch nicht - ich bin in der Automobilindustrie tätig und komme viel rum und kenne zigfache Fertigungen und daran auch mehrere tausende Arbeitsplätze hängend - das macht mir momentan noch ein bisschen Angst!


----------



## rouki999 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Was aber weniger an der Energiewende an sich liegt sondern am völlig fehlgeleiteten Subventionsprogramm unserer tollen Regierung. Wenn ich jeden Hinz u Kunz in der Industrie dazu in die Lage versetze sich von der Ökostromumlage *gänzlich* befreien zu lassen,und nur den kleinen Mann ins Gebet nehme bei der Finanzierung, muss das zwangsläufig dort enden wo wir nun stehen
> 
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das die Industrie keine Gewinne erwirtschaftet, und auch diese Belastung hätte abfedern können, ohne dabei ins Grass zu beißen.
> ...


 
Schwachsinn denn du da bringst. Wenn die Unternehmen die Ökoumlage zahlen müssen. Na was denkst du denn wer das wirklich zahlen wird. Richtig der Endverbraucher, nur mit dem gewaltigen Unterschied, dass dadurch nur alles noch teuerer wird, als wie es jetzt schon ist.
Warum? Ganz einfach nehmen wir das Auto. Der Stahl muss hergestellt werden. Das heißt plus Ökoumlage wird der Stahl teuerer. Das Auotwerk kauft den Stahl teuerer und produziert das Auto, muss eben so für Strom Ökoumlage zahlen und schlägt ebenso seinen Prozentsatz an Gewinn drauf, was kommt am Ende raus, das Auto wird teuerer und das kannst du mit allen Produkten machen.
Das was Politiker von sich geben ist einfach nur selten dämmlich. Aber der allgemeine BILD-Leser schreit hurrah ohne mal sein Hirn vorher anzustrengen, was es für Folgen hat. Denn das ist das gleiche mit dem  Atomausstieg, der das alles eingebrockt hat. Nun bezahlt man den Abbau der Atomkraft, den die Laufen immernoch. So ein Rückbau eines Werkes zieht sich nämlich über 20 Jahre hin, da man nicht einfach ausschaltet und der Reaktor steht. Das ist ein langwieriger Prozess und leider immernoch die sicherste und sauberste Energiequelle, die wir bisher haben. Aber auch egal, wir haben es abgeschalten und um uns herum stehen zig Werke in anderen Ländern.


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



rouki999 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn denn du da bringst. Wenn die Unternehmen die Ökoumlage zahlen müssen. Na was denkst du denn wer das wirklich zahlen wird. Richtig der Endverbraucher, nur mit dem gewaltigen Unterschied, dass dadurch nur alles noch teuerer wird, als wie es jetzt schon ist.
> Warum? Ganz einfach nehmen wir das Auto. *Der Stahl muss hergestellt werden. Das heißt plus Ökoumlage wird der Stahl teuerer. Das Auotwerk kauft den Stahl teuerer und produziert das Auto, muss eben so für Strom Ökoumlage zahlen und schlägt ebenso seinen Prozentsatz an Gewinn drauf*,



Nur gut das es dafür noch den internationalen Wettbewerb gibt, der bei solchen Versuchen das ganze auf den Konsumenten umzulegen, den Konzernen ans Bein pinkeln würde

Und ins Grass beißen tun Konzerne mit Millionen von Umsatz u Gewinn, durch die Mitbeteiligung ganz gewiss auch nicht.
Der einzige "negative" Effekt wäre das die Gewinne nicht mehr ganz so hoch ausfallen würden, das selbe was der Bürger imo in seiner privaten Geldbörse spürt.

Milchmädchen Rechnung und Panikmache von der Lobby u Politik ist das, die am meisten Strom verballern _*komplett*_ rauszuhalten bei der Gegenfinanzierung des Atomausstiegs

Aber das ist nicht mehr Thema dieses Threads hier geht's zwar auch um Energie aber auf anderer Ebene


----------



## plusminus (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*

Völliger Quark denn diese Technik wäre nur interessant wenn der Akku gleiche grösse,gleiche kapazität,gleiches netzteil usw.... hätte!
Das ist aber wegen der Stromstärke die dafür aufgewendet werden muss schon nicht möglich!

Und der BMW i3 ist ein Witz! An kalten Tagen oder im Sommer mit Klimaanlage kommt man oft nur noch 50-80 KM und da muss man schon sparsam fahren! 100km kosten zwischen 4 und 6 Euro!!? Der BMW i3 kostet 35000.-Euro in der grösse eines Polos wohlgemerkt!
Und was mit den Akkus bei Überlast mangelder Kühlung oder Unfall passiert um nur ein paar aufzuzählen, Explosion und Brand,der von der Feuerwehr mit Standartausrüstung schlecht bis garnicht bekämpft werden kann nicht zu Reden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Nur wir Deutschen sind da im Winterschlaf wahrscheinlich verdanken wir das aber unserer Autolobby die unsere Politik lenkt ääh beeinflusst
> 
> Die Otto Motoren werfen halt derzeit noch die meisten Gewinne ab u selbst für BMW ist dieser I3 ein Wagnis auf dünnes Eis falls die anderen Größen nicht mitziehen im selben Maßstab


 
Die Autolobby ist SEHR offen für Elektroautos, auch in Deutschland. Denn damit ist sie endlich den schwarzen Peter los und kann tonnenschwere Potenzverstärker als "grün" vermarkten. Sie will nur, dass die Politik die gesamte Infrastruktur und Forschung finanziert.
Was die natürlich macht 




Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Was hier scheinbar von einigen vergessen wird ist der riesige Rattenschwanz der an Verbrennungsmotoren hängt.die einzelnen Bauteile wie Kurbelwelle, Zylinderkopf, Kurbelgehäuse, Turbolader, etc. müssen alle auf großen Sondermaschinenparks gefertigt werden.
> Diese Maschinen bestehen ebenso aus tausend Zulieferteilen und damit kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen.
> Das geht letzten Endes runter bis zum Friseur oder Bäcker.



Abgesehen davon, dass weite Teile dieser Industrie gar nicht in Deutschland sitzen: Glaubst du, das ist irgend ein Hemmnis für die Autohersteller?



> Eine nachhaltige Veränderung ist wichtig und wird auch kommen, aber mit bedacht und Ruhe ist wichtig, eben aus beschriebenen gründen.



Wieviele Jahrzehnte Ruhe solls denn noch brauchen? Muss die Ruhe am Bochumer Nordseestrand sein? 
Wenn man nie anfängt, bewegt sich auch nie etwas.




Superwip schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist -Energiewende sei dank- Strom mittlerweile teurer als Benzin.



Bei unserem derzeitigen Strommix ist das ökologisch auch berechtigt... 




scully1234 schrieb:


> Was aber weniger an der Energiewende an sich liegt sondern am völlig fehlgeleiteten Subventionsprogramm unserer tollen Regierung. Wenn ich jeden Hinz u Kunz in der Industrie dazu in die Lage versetze sich von der Ökostromumlage *gänzlich* befreien zu lassen,und nur den kleinen Mann ins Gebet nehme bei der Finanzierung, muss das zwangsläufig dort enden wo wir nun stehen



Aber man muss doch die arme, arme Industrie unterstützen. Die wirtschaften offensichtlich so schlecht, dass sie selbst dann noch Grund zum Jammern haben, wenn niederländische Konzerne überlegen, Stromleitungen zu bauen oder ihre Standorte zu verlegen, um billigen deutschen Industriestrom zu beziehen...

Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Minister für Energie und Wirtschaft hat, dem Verbaucher genauso scheiß egal sind, wie das Klima.



> Vielleicht schafft es Brüssel ja noch, Deutschland hier Vernunft einzuimpfen, und die Industrie ebenso ins Boot zu holen,sei es auch nur unter dem Vorwand der Wettbewerbsverzerrung


 
Brüssel impft Deutschland höchst selten was ein, normalerweise läuft es umgekehrt.




rouki999 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn denn du da bringst. Wenn die Unternehmen die Ökoumlage zahlen müssen. Na was denkst du denn wer das wirklich zahlen wird. Richtig der Endverbraucher, nur mit dem gewaltigen Unterschied, dass dadurch nur alles noch teuerer wird, als wie es jetzt schon ist.
> Warum? Ganz einfach nehmen wir das Auto. Der Stahl muss hergestellt werden. Das heißt plus Ökoumlage wird der Stahl teuerer. Das Auotwerk kauft den Stahl teuerer und produziert das Auto, muss eben so für Strom Ökoumlage zahlen und schlägt ebenso seinen Prozentsatz an Gewinn drauf, was kommt am Ende raus, das Auto wird teuerer und das kannst du mit allen Produkten machen.


 
Und was glaubst du, was der Stahlpreis für einen Anteil an den Produktionskosten hat?  Und wieviel er steigen würde? 
So zur Orientierung: In einem Interview hat ein Stahl-Industriesprecher die Belastungen kürzlich mit einer 3% Lohnforderung der IGM verglichen. Die es alle 1-2 Jahre gibt...

Davon mal ganz abgesehen:
Es ist verdammt noch mal Sinn der EEG-Umlage, dass Stromverbauch teurer wird, damit die Industrie (und Verbraucher) mit Ausweich- und Entwicklungsprozessen reagiert, um endlich mal die Effizienz in der Produktion zu steigern.
Und unterm Strich ist das für den Verbaucher nicht teurer (eher billiger), als wenn ihm der Staat das Geld von der Lohnsteuer abzieht um davon den Stromkonzernen Atom-Endlager zu schenken, die Umweltschäden von Braunkohletagbauten zu kompensieren und natürlich die vielfältigen Auswirkungen der Klimaveränderung (von Entschädigungen für Bauern über Deichbau bis zum Wiederaufbau nach Überschwemmungen) zu kompensieren.

Wir leben in einem Land, dass (zu Recht) den zu hohen Ausstoß von Treibhausgasen bzw. den zu hohen Energieverbrauch als eines der größten und dringensten Probleme bezeichnet (aber nicht so handelt) und den mangel an Arbeitsplätze als ~das größte behandelt (aber selten so bezeichnet). Und dann gibt es ~30-50% Abgabenlast auf Arbeit und 10-20% auf Stromverbrauch? Weniger auf Agradiesel, Kerosin und Heizöl, de facto gar keine auf Braun- und Steinkohle?
Und die Politik feiert sich dafür, dass sie noch mehr Sozialkosten vom Lohn abzieht (Neuregelungen bei Krankenversicherung) und noch mehr Industrie davon befreit, sich an dringend nötigen Investitionen zu beteiligen?


----------



## Pu244 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Was aber weniger an der Energiewende an sich liegt sondern am völlig fehlgeleiteten Subventionsprogramm unserer tollen Regierung. Wenn ich jeden Hinz u Kunz in der Industrie dazu in die Lage versetze sich von der Ökostromumlage *gänzlich* befreien zu lassen,und nur den kleinen Mann ins Gebet nehme bei der Finanzierung, muss das zwangsläufig dort enden wo wir nun stehen
> 
> 
> Ist ja nicht so das die Industrie keine Gewinne erwirtschaftet, und auch diese Belastung hätte abfedern können, ohne dabei ins Grass zu beißen.
> ...


 
Was für ein Käse!

1: Nur 20% der Strommenge sind von der EEG Umlage befreit. Das bedeutet egal wie, selbst wenn alles wegfällt sinkt der Strompreis nicht sonderlich.

2: Die Befreiung ist keine Erfindung von irgendwelchen Industrielobbyisten sondern von den Schöpfern der EEG Umlage. Wenn man sie Abschaffen würde gingen haufenweise Energieintensive Unternehmen Bankrott - das sagen selbst Greenpeace und die Grünen (die wollen lediglich einen Teil von der Befreiung ausnehmen). Die EEG Umlage bliebe dann konstant da bankrotte Unternehmen nicht mitzahlen können - dafür dürfte die Gesellschaft ordentlich Arbeitslosengeld zahlen und müßte auf Steuern verzichten.


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Was für ein Käse!
> 
> .



Ja stimmt du erzählst Käse






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQ1VfuRUua4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber man muss doch die arme, arme Industrie unterstützen. Die wirtschaften offensichtlich so schlecht, dass sie selbst dann noch Grund zum Jammern haben, wenn niederländische Konzerne überlegen, Stromleitungen zu bauen oder ihre Standorte zu verlegen, um billigen deutschen Industriestrom zu beziehen...
> 
> Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Minister für Energie und Wirtschaft hat, dem Verbaucher genauso scheiß egal sind, wie das Klima.



Vollkommen ins schwarze Getroffen


----------



## Pu244 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt du erzählst Käse


 
Tja,
irgendwie blöd wenn das von die gepostete Video deiner Argumentation klar widerspricht. Selbst der Mann vom Ökoinstitut geht davon aus das dies nur bei einem Drittel bis der Hälfte ungerechtfertigt ist, wobei man diese Zahlen durchaus mit Vorsicht genießen sollte, sprich eher 25% des befreiten Volumens oder weniger. Mit anderen Worten: der Strompreis wird nicht sonderlich sinken wenn man die unberechtigten Ausnahmen kürzt und wenn man alles wegstreicht verliert die Gesellschaft an Steuereinnahmen und muß noch ordentlich Arbeitslosengeld zahlen (wobei es schwer ist berechtigte von unberechtigten Ansprüchen zu trennen, also liegt der reale Gewinn wohl nochmal unter dem Viertel).

Die Energiewende wie sie damals propagiert wurde (kostet eine Familie nur eine Kugel Eis im Monat!) ist defakto gescheitert, von dem Jobwunder ist eher weniger zu sehen und die Kosten sind einfach nur explodiert. Planwirtschaft beinhaltet eben immer die enorme Wahrscheinlichkeit des Versagens...


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Tja,
> irgendwie blöd wenn das von die gepostete Video deiner Argumentation klar widerspricht. Selbst der Mann vom Ökoinstitut geht davon aus das dies nur bei einem Drittel bis der Hälfte ungerechtfertigt ist, ...



Hast du die ganze Doku angeschaut oder nur Abschnitte die dir gerade in den Kram passen

Wobei selbst die Aussage von "nur" ein Drittel bis die Hälfte, schon absurd und zynisch ist ,bei den Mengen an Strom den die Industrie benötigt ,und der kleine Mann hier unberechtigt mitbezahlen muss

Die EEG Umlage mit diesem jetzigen Subventionsmodell ist der entscheidende Punkt an dem Drama,hier gehört keiner ausgeklammert, da ihm Falle eines kritischen Störfall eines Meilers auch jeder betroffen wäre

Und die Unternehmen können das genauso stämmen wie der kleine Mann punkt!


----------



## Pu244 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Hast du die ganze Doku angeschaut oder nur Abschnitte die dir gerade in den Kram passen


 
Ich gehöre zu denjenigen welche sich Frontal 21 jeden Dienstag ansehen. Also ja, bei erstaustrahlung und jetzt nochmal.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Wobei selbst die Aussage von "nur" ein Drittel bis die Hälfte, schon absurd und zynisch ist ,bei den Mengen an Strom den die Industrie benötigt ,und der kleine Mann hier unberechtigt mitbezahlen muss


 
Worauf ich hinaus will ist das die Hälfte bis ein Viertel von einem Fünftel (also 5-10% des Gesamtstromaufkommens) keine Wunder bewirken kann, 02-0,5 Cent Entlastung wären so bestenfalls drin.

Übrigens sind in den unberechtigten Ausnahmen auch Bahn und öffentlicher Nahverkehr drin und wer bezahlt das dann? Richtig - der "kleine Mann".



scully1234 schrieb:


> Die EEG Umlage mit diesem jetzigen Subventionsmodell ist der entscheidende Punkt an dem Drama,hier gehört keiner ausgeklammert, da ihm Falle eines kritischen Störfall eines Meilers auch jeder betroffen wäre


 
Komischerweise läßt man dir gefährlichsten Kraftwerke, die großen Talsperren, ohne irgendwelche Beanstandungen weiterlaufen, aber Hauptsache die Nuklearphobie wurde besänftigt...

Liste von Stauanlagenunfällen

(der Rekord liegt bei 225.000 Toten).



scully1234 schrieb:


> Und die Unternehmen können das genauso stämmen wie der kleine Mann punkt!



Da sind eigentlich alle die sich damit ein wenig auskennen anderer Meinung und den Leuten von Greenpeace ua. kann man wahrlich keine Industrienähe vorwerfen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Energiewende wie sie damals propagiert wurde (kostet eine Familie nur eine Kugel Eis im Monat!) ist defakto gescheitert, von dem Jobwunder ist eher weniger zu sehen und die Kosten sind einfach nur explodiert. Planwirtschaft beinhaltet eben immer die enorme Wahrscheinlichkeit des Versagens...


 
Ich weiß nicht, wo du den Vergleich her hast und wieviel du verbrauchst, aber für eine Kugel Eis (1,20-1,30 €) kriegst du die Erneuerbaren Förderung von rund 50 kWh Strom (2,54 Cent pro kWh Förderkosten). Bei einer 4-köpfigen Familie sind das 2400 kWh Förderung im Jahr, der reale Bundesdurchschnitt für eine solche beträgt 4400 kWh. Also einmal Vanille/Schoko weniger. Allerdings war der Gedanke ja auch mal, dass Leute zum Strom sparen motiviert werden und sich nicht immer mehr Elektrokrempel in die Bude stellen. Es gibt auch Leute, die kommen pro Person mit 20% davon aus und müssen nur alle zwei Monate auf ein Eis verzichten
ZDF zeichnet Würzburger Energiesparmeister aus | MAIN-POST Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt

Bezüglich "Jobwunder" wäre anzumerken, dass Schwarz/Gelb die boomende Solarbranche gecrashed haben und Schwarz/Rot das gleiche jetzt mit der Windenergie macht. Vorher waren die erneuerbaren DIE Boombranche Deutschlands und wir weltweit führend. Aber mittelständische Unternehmen überleben es eben nicht, wenn der Heimatmarkt quasi komplett wegbricht, weil über Jahre hinweg keine klaren Investitionsbedingungen herrschen. Iirc haben mittlerweile 3/4 der großen deutschen Solarfertiger Konkurs angemeldet, hingeschmissen oder verkauft. Wenn die Politik keine Arbeitsplätze außerhalb von Atomkonzernen und Braunkohletagebauten will, dann gibts eben auch keine. Die Baubranche freut sich aufs nächste Hochwasser.


----------



## Pu244 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo du den Vergleich her hast und wieviel du verbrauchst, aber für eine Kugel Eis (1,20-1,30 €) kriegst du die Erneuerbaren Förderung von rund 50 kWh Strom (2,54 Cent pro kWh Förderkosten). Bei einer 4-köpfigen Familie sind das 2400 kWh Förderung im Jahr, der reale Bundesdurchschnitt für eine solche beträgt 4400 kWh. Also einmal Vanille/Schoko weniger. Allerdings war der Gedanke ja auch mal, dass Leute zum Strom sparen motiviert werden und sich nicht immer mehr Elektrokrempel in die Bude stellen. Es gibt auch Leute, die kommen pro Person mit 20% davon aus und müssen nur alle zwei Monate auf ein Eis verzichten
> ZDF zeichnet Würzburger Energiesparmeister aus | MAIN-POST Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt


 
1: Ein Kugel Eis kostet in Darmstadt 1€
2: Die EEG Umlage liegt 2014 bei 6,24 Cent damit kommst du auf 192,31 KWh/a für eine Kugel Eis/Mon
3: Darin ist sind allerdings noch nicht die CO2 Zertifikate usw. enthalten

Aber das ist dir ja relativ egal da dir der Strompries ja nicht hoch genug sein kann - das Gesindel muß sparen lernen -sollen sie doch im dunkeln lesen und kalt duschen. Thilo Sarrazin läßt grüßen...

Das gleiche ist mit den Mieten, früher hat man das Pack aus der Stadt gejagt, heute entedigt man sich dem "Prekariat" eben so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich "Jobwunder" wäre anzumerken, dass Schwarz/Gelb die boomende Solarbranche gecrashed haben und Schwarz/Rot das gleiche jetzt mit der Windenergie macht. Vorher waren die erneuerbaren DIE Boombranche Deutschlands und wir weltweit führend. Aber mittelständische Unternehmen überleben es eben nicht, wenn der Heimatmarkt quasi komplett wegbricht, weil über Jahre hinweg keine klaren Investitionsbedingungen herrschen. Iirc haben mittlerweile 3/4 der großen deutschen Solarfertiger Konkurs angemeldet, hingeschmissen oder verkauft. Wenn die Politik keine Arbeitsplätze außerhalb von Atomkonzernen und Braunkohletagebauten will, dann gibts eben auch keine. Die Baubranche freut sich aufs nächste Hochwasser.



Die Solarbranche hat es mit der chinesischen Konkurrenz zu tun bekommen, da halfen dann auch die großen Subventionen nichtmehr, die Solarunternehmen waren schon vor den Kürzungen in Schieflage. Braunkohle erhält übrigens keine Subventionen und Kernenergie wird massiv besteuert, soviel dazu.


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Komischerweise läßt man dir gefährlichsten Kraftwerke, die großen Talsperren, ohne irgendwelche Beanstandungen weiterlaufen, aber Hauptsache die Nuklearphobie wurde besänftigt...
> 
> Liste von Stauanlagenunfällen
> 
> ...



Hast du dir deine komische Liste auch mal angeschaut ab welchen Datum die losgeht u was da für "Störfälle "verzeichnet sind

Dagegen haben die 4 nuklearen Katastrophen *unserer* Zeit schon um Längen mehr Opfer gefordert, und werden noch fordern,ganz zu schweigen von dem auf tausende von Jahren verseuchten Land

Ist dein Zynismus wirklich so ausgeprägt oder das Weltbild so verschoben, das man das beides auf das selbe Level heben will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 1: Ein Kugel Eis kostet in Darmstadt 1€



Oh. Die Darmstädter Eispreise machen natürlich einen großen Unterschied in Sachen Klimaveränderung



> 2: Die EEG Umlage liegt 2014 bei 6,24 Cent damit kommst du auf 192,31 KWh/a für eine Kugel Eis/Mon



Du sprachst von der Finanzierung der EEG-Wende, oder? Nicht von Gewinnzuschüssen für Energiekonzerne, keine Stellvertreterzahlungen für die Industrie, keine Beamtenarbeitsplätze in der Verwaltung und auch keine Nachzahlungen für all das aus vergangenen Jahren. Nur dass, womit die Verbraucher tatsächlich ihren Anteil zum Ausbau der Erneuerbaren Energien beitragen. Und das sind dieses Jahr:
2,54 Cent pro kWh

Für alles andere kannst du über Merkel&Co meckern, aber mit klimafreundlicher Stromerzeugung hat es wenig zu tun.



> 3: Darin ist sind allerdings noch nicht die CO2 Zertifikate usw. enthalten



Was für CO2 Zertifikate sollten da auch enthalten sein? Die Zuteilungen der von der Politik in Deutschland verschenkten Zertifikate sind in Deutschland so hoch, dass Industriekonzerne die Dinger z.T. verkaufen und so auf Kosten aller zusätzliche Gewinne machen, anstatt nachkaufen zu müssen.



> Aber das ist dir ja relativ egal da dir der Strompries ja nicht hoch genug sein kann - das Gesindel muß sparen lernen -sollen sie doch im dunkeln lesen und kalt duschen. Thilo Sarrazin läßt grüßen...
> 
> Das gleiche ist mit den Mieten, früher hat man das Pack aus der Stadt gejagt, heute entedigt man sich dem "Prekariat" eben so.



Willst du hier diskutieren oder willst du andern Leuten Worte in den Mund legen, die sie nie gesagt haben? Für letzteres such dir bitte ein anderes Forum, in diesem hier muss sich niemand zu Unrecht mit Rassisten vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. April 2014)

Es ist nicht absehbar, ob und wann sich Elektroautos durchsetzen werden. Es ist recht unklar, inwieweit die Forschung hier erfolgreich sein wird -- und generell unmöglich, 20 Jahre weit in die Zukunft zu sehen. Jedenfalls wenn man das Gesamtbild betrachtet (Politik, Wirtschaft etc.) und nicht nur einzelne Faktoren, deren künftige Bedeutung dann erst noch interpretiert werden muss.
Eins gebe ich zu bedenken: wir sollten uns, wenn wir über fossile Brennstoffe sprechen, nicht zu sehr auf Erd_öl_ fixieren -- dass es irgendwann knapper wird, ist klar, auch wenn der Zeitpunkt sehr unsicher ist. Man kann aber Autos genauso gut mit Gas betreiben -- und diese Vorräte werden dank Fracking noch viele Jahrzehnte ausreichen.


----------



## ludscha (14. April 2014)

Zitat von Gysi



> Es ist nicht absehbar, ob und wann sich Elektroautos durchsetzen werden.


Ich habe vor kurzem einen Bericht zur EEG-Umlage im TV gesehen.

Wen die Umlage wirklich so weiter steigt das ein 4 Personenhaushalt im Jahre 2020 ca. 500 Euro mehr bezahlen muss im Jahr, sehe ich persönlich schwarz für die Elektroautos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht absehbar, ob und wann sich Elektroautos durchsetzen werden. Es ist recht unklar, inwieweit die Forschung hier erfolgreich sein wird -- und generell unmöglich, 20 Jahre weit in die Zukunft zu sehen. Jedenfalls wenn man das Gesamtbild betrachtet (Politik, Wirtschaft etc.) und nicht nur einzelne Faktoren, deren künftige Bedeutung dann erst noch interpretiert werden muss.
> Eins gebe ich zu bedenken: wir sollten uns, wenn wir über fossile Brennstoffe sprechen, nicht zu sehr auf Erd_öl_ fixieren -- dass es irgendwann knapper wird, ist klar, auch wenn der Zeitpunkt sehr unsicher ist. Man kann aber Autos genauso gut mit Gas betreiben -- und diese Vorräte werden dank Fracking noch viele Jahrzehnte ausreichen.


 
Um Mangel geht es dabei schon lange nicht mehr. Es wäre nicht verantwortbar, auch nur die Hälfte der vorhandenen Ressourcen auch tatsächlich in die Athmosphäre zu blasen. Deswegen ist die Öllobby ja auch so am Rudern: Mit höheren Spritpreisen könnten die vermutlich "gut leben". Aber eine erfolgreiche Energiewende würde schlichtweg bedeuten, dass die als Billionenwerte in den Büchern stehenden Öl- Gas- und Kohlefelder auf einemal einen Wert von 0,00 € hätten.

Umgekehrt heißt das aber auch aus deutscher Sicht:
Eingesparte fossile Brennstoffe sind nicht nur ein Beitrag zur Verlangsamung der Klimadestabilisierung, sondern sie sind (mit Ausnahme der mobil nicht nutzbaren Braunkohle) auch eine Verringerung von Rohstoffimporten d.h. von Geldabflüssen. Deutsche Windanlagenproduzenten statt arabische Ölscheichs und russische nicht-ganz-so-lupenreine-Demokraten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Autolobby ist SEHR offen für Elektroautos, auch in Deutschland. Denn damit ist sie endlich den schwarzen Peter los und kann tonnenschwere Potenzverstärker als "grün" vermarkten. Sie will nur, dass die Politik die gesamte Infrastruktur und Forschung finanziert.
> Was die natürlich macht



Naja sehe ich anderst, wenn die Politik das unbedingt haben möchte, dann muss sie das auch entsprechend fördern. 
Ich möchte z.b. keine Elektroautos, wieso sollte ich das also über den Kaufpreis eines Otto/Diesel Motor Fahrzeug mit subventionieren?
Außerdem werden im Ausland (nach China schiel), die Firmen massivst subventioniert. Da kann ich die Firmen hier voll und ganz verstehen, wenn man die Kosten nicht alleine tragen will.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was glaubst du, was der Stahlpreis für einen Anteil an den Produktionskosten hat?  Und wieviel er steigen würde?
> So zur Orientierung: In einem Interview hat ein Stahl-Industriesprecher die Belastungen kürzlich mit einer 3% Lohnforderung der IGM verglichen. Die es alle 1-2 Jahre gibt...



Die etwas höheren Lohnkosten (wobei die Löhne im Ausland teilweise auch nicht wirklich niedriger sind, wir hier aber ja zu viel verdienen...) gar nicht so das Problem wären. Wenn die meisten Firmen mal ihre ineffizienten Prozesse optimieren würden, könnten sie sogar noch höhere Löhne zahlen und hätten noch Geld übrig...
Vor allem eine uneffiziente IT verschlingt Unsummen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Politik feiert sich dafür, dass sie noch mehr Sozialkosten vom Lohn abzieht (Neuregelungen bei Krankenversicherung) und noch mehr Industrie davon befreit, sich an dringend nötigen Investitionen zu beteiligen?



Willkommen in Deutschland.   
Die Sozialkosten hier sind einfach nur eine Frechheit, da bezahlt man Unsummen an Beiträge und wenn man dann mal zum Arzt muss, darf man das Medikament selbst bezahlen.
Und wofür? Damit wir einen total aufgeblähten Versicherungsapperat haben, ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, wenn ich sehe wie viel Leute da rumsitzen und dann immer nach noch mehr Geld schreien.
Egal in welcher Richtung etwas entschieden wird, es ist immer Murks (sieht man an deinem Beispiel ja mal wieder gut, dass die einfach nie den Hals voll genug kriegen können).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich "Jobwunder" wäre anzumerken, dass Schwarz/Gelb die boomende Solarbranche gecrashed haben und Schwarz/Rot das gleiche jetzt mit der Windenergie macht. Vorher waren die erneuerbaren DIE Boombranche Deutschlands und wir weltweit führend. Aber mittelständische Unternehmen überleben es eben nicht, wenn der Heimatmarkt quasi komplett wegbricht, weil über Jahre hinweg keine klaren Investitionsbedingungen herrschen. Iirc haben mittlerweile 3/4 der großen deutschen Solarfertiger Konkurs angemeldet, hingeschmissen oder verkauft. Wenn die Politik keine Arbeitsplätze außerhalb von Atomkonzernen und Braunkohletagebauten will, dann gibts eben auch keine. Die Baubranche freut sich aufs nächste Hochwasser.



Du solltest hierbei aber auch nicht vergessen, dass vor allem in China die Solar und andere Industrien extrem vom Staat gefördert werden und dadurch ihre Produkte zu Dumpingpreisen anbieten können. 
Bestes Beispiel ist hierbei Huawei aus der Telekommunikationsbranche, bekommt auch Milliarden vom Staat in den Arsch geschoben, um alle Bereiche quer zu subventionieren (vom Smartphone bis zur Basisstation) und dann sind die Leute hier auch noch so dumm und kaufen es. 
Brauch man ja nur hier im Forum zu lesen... und auf der anderen Seite wird dann wieder geschumpfen, wenn hier Firmen reihenweise Pleite gehn...
Und der Grund hierfür ist nicht, dass die alle so ineffizient arbeiten oder schlechte Produkte anbieten würden, sondern die arbeiten einfach nach den Regeln der Marktwirtschaft und haben keinen Geldgeber mit prallgefüllten Taschen im Rücken.
Warte noch 5-10 Jahre und du wirst einige Technologiesektoren, die es mal in Deutschland/Europa gab hier nicht mehr vorfinden und damit sehr gute Jobs verlieren. Aber das ist von der Politik ja scheinbar so gewollt. 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## hodenbussard (14. April 2014)

Worüber Ihr Euch aufregt,bei mir haben die die Straße aufgerissen und was falsch verkabelt.....

.......schonmal mit nen Stromunternehmen über einen von heut auf morgen um das 7fache gestiegenenen Stromverbrauch diskutiert 

Elektroautos oder andere Lösungen werden sich eh mit der Zeit herrauskristallisieren,wenn nix mehr geht und allen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht #


----------



## Bhaalzac (14. April 2014)

Bei manchen Antworten kann man ziemlich genau raten, was derjenige wählt ^^

Die Staudammunfälle: hier in Deutschland gab es nur 2 mit stromerzeugenden Anlagen. Das waren gezielte Bombardierungen während des 2. Weltkrieges (sollte in Zukunft wohl eher nicht mehr vorkommen). Unsere Staudämme fungieren in erster Linie auch als Wasserreservoires, auf sauberes Trinkwasser möchte ich auch nicht verzichten. 
Die schlimmsten Vorfälle geschahen in Ländern, die keine feststehenden Vorgaben für den Bau solcher Anlagen haben. Etwas Erde aufhäufen, fertig. Die beiden Supergaus in Atomkraftwerken hingegen waren in modernen, gut überwachten und allgemein als sicher angesehenen Anlagen. Die unterstehen überall deutlich höheren Anforderungen als ein Staudamm in Indien, Indochina oder Kambodscha. Die Langzeitschäden von dem von dir bezeichneten schlimmsten Vorfall durch über 100.000 Hungertote in der Folge sind ein Witz neben den Langzeitfolgen eines einzigen Atomunglücks. Denn die Umwelt strahlt noch in tausenden Jahren und wird zu Mißbildungen und Toten führen, wenn sich niemand überhaupt mehr an das Unglück erinnert. Als kleines Gegenbeispiel, für Tschernobyl gibt es keine genauen Opferzahlen. Aber es gab rund 150.000 Liquidatoren, die zu einem Großteil mittlerweile durch ihre Verstrahlung schwer erkrankt sind, aktuelle Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass bereits 90% von ihnen verstorben sind... Die deutlich gestiegene Anzahl an Krebsleidenden in der Urkaine und dem Rest Europas noch nicht einmal mit eingerechnet. Die Schätzungen gehen in der Regel von über 100tausend Opfern aus, manchen von einer viertel Million, einzelne halten noch höhere Zahlen für möglich.
Du hast sicher Recht, dass Atomstrom sicherer ist als ein Wasserkraftwerk...

Zu wir hier in Deutschland verdienen zu viel: für Westeuropas Verhältnisse sind wir ein Lohndumping-Land, Löhne in unmittelbaren, westlichen Nachbarländern liegen deutlich höher, die Unternehmen dort haben aber in der Regel geringere Umsätze und Gewinne. Um die Wirtschaft zu stärken wurde mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre auf angemessene Lohnerhöhungen (alle paar Jahre mal 2-3% während das wirtschaftliche Wachstum in der Zeit teilweise 2stellige Beträge erreichte) verzichtet. Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat sich auf unsere Kosten enorm bereichert und nichts davon an ihre Arbeiter weitergegeben. Wir verdienen für ein wirtschaftlich so starkes Land durchschnittlich viel zu wenig. Und nun heulen z. B. die Automobilhersteller herum, dass sich niemand mehr ein neues Auto kaufen will -.-


----------



## scully1234 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja sehe ich anderst, wenn die Politik das unbedingt haben möchte, dann muss sie das auch entsprechend fördern.



Ich gehe ne Wette ein das die Mehrzahl der Entscheidungsträger bereits ein gemachtes Bett bei einen der Öl u Gasmultis hat ,und sich deshalb nix bewegen wird ,oder Prozesse bewusst verschleppt u in die Länge gezogen werden

Wäre damals nicht der öffentliche Druck gewesen durch die Berichterstattung aus Fukushima, Frau Merkel u Kumpanen wären doch im Traum nicht darauf gekommen, der Atomlobby ans Bein zu pinkeln.

Statt dessen gab es Beschwichtigungen von "unsere Atomkraftwerke sind sicher"

Das lässt sich auch problemlos auf die Ära Schröder(Mst Gasprom) oder Kohl(Mst ELF Aquitaine) erweitern, alle haben irgendwo ihre Füße unter dem Tisch der Energiekonzerne gehabt

Und man schlägt nicht die Hand ab die einen füttert

Statt dessen gibt man sich die größte Mühe derzeit die Energiewende vor die Wand zu fahren, mit Konzepten die wieder nur denen zu Gute kommen die eh schon profitieren, und keiner dieser hochbezahlten Leute will das erkennen


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja sehe ich anderst, wenn die Politik das unbedingt haben möchte, dann muss sie das auch entsprechend fördern.
> Ich möchte z.b. keine Elektroautos, wieso sollte ich das also über den Kaufpreis eines Otto/Diesel Motor Fahrzeug mit subventionieren?
> Außerdem werden im Ausland (nach China schiel), die Firmen massivst subventioniert. Da kann ich die Firmen hier voll und ganz verstehen, wenn man die Kosten nicht alleine tragen will.


 
Tut sie doch.
Die großen Autobauer kriegen Zuschüsse und Subventionen damit sie ein elektrofahrzeug in den eigenen Reihen haben.
Auch um damit den CO² Ausstoß des Flottenverbandes zu senken da Elektrofahrzeuge ja als "Zero Emission" eingestuft werden.
Die Elektrofahrzeuge werden dabei sogar mehrfach "eingebaut".
Geheimdiplomatie gegen Klimaschutz: Merkel schmiedet Allianz gegen CO2-Grenzwerte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MomentInTime (14. April 2014)

Ah, ein ganz ekliges Pflaster Politik. Nur Klientelpolitik ist dort anzutreffen - zugunsten der Industrie, versteht sich.
Was wir bräuchten wäre, dass die Kosten der Energiewende von allen - also auch der Industrie - getragen wird,
und endlich die Subventionen für Kohlekraftwerke und Atomkraftwerke gestrichen werden.
Außerdem müssen die künstlichen Behinderungen der Erneuerbaren Energien wie etwa Ausbau-Bremsen und zusätzliche
Kosten auf Verbraucher, die grünen Strom in's Netz einspeisen, beseitigt werden.
Wir brauchen eine dezentrale, auf erneuerbaren Energien basierende Energieversorgung in Bürgerhand.
Was momentan abläuft, ist das komplette Gegenteil: Es wird Geld bei erneuerbaren Energien und Verbrauchern
abgezogen, und in alte Energieformen und Industrie gesteckt; es wird Zentralisierung gefördert.
Besonders zynisch fand ich die Äußerung, man wolle von Gas aus Russland unabhängiger werden, und das indem man
sich von amerikanischem Gas abhängiger macht; aber verstärkt auf Passiv- und Nullenergiehäuser setzen und
sich somit unabhängiger von Gas an und für sich machen, darauf kommt komischerweise niemand in der Regierung...
wie gesagt: Alles korrupter Kot, der durch Wahl anderer Parteien als der SPD, FDP und der CDU abgewählt gehört...


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Zu wir hier in Deutschland verdienen zu viel: für Westeuropas Verhältnisse sind wir ein Lohndumping-Land, Löhne in unmittelbaren, westlichen Nachbarländern liegen deutlich höher, die Unternehmen dort haben aber in der Regel geringere Umsätze und Gewinne. Um die Wirtschaft zu stärken wurde mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre auf angemessene Lohnerhöhungen (alle paar Jahre mal 2-3% während das wirtschaftliche Wachstum in der Zeit teilweise 2stellige Beträge erreichte) verzichtet. Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat sich auf unsere Kosten enorm bereichert und nichts davon an ihre Arbeiter weitergegeben. Wir verdienen für ein wirtschaftlich so starkes Land durchschnittlich viel zu wenig. Und nun heulen z. B. die Automobilhersteller herum, dass sich niemand mehr ein neues Auto kaufen will -.-


 

Genauso hatte ich auch mal gedacht. Aber wenn ich mir den Luxus anschaue, den sich die meisten Leute so leisten (können? müssen?), dann zweifel ich immer mehr daran, dass es in D wirklich soviel Niedriglohn und Armut und Hartz4 Leute gibt. Ich zB. wäre schon lange Pleite wenn ich so leben würde, wie ein Großteil der Nachbarn, Bekannten und "normalen" Bürger hier (Haus, 2 dicke Autos, neues Tv, immer neuste Apple Geräte etc. usf). Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die das durch Schulden finanzieren. Ergo: Müssen die meisten Leute dann doch genug oder mehr als genug Schotter haben (bzw. verdienen). Jedenfalls mehr als ich (ich war auch mal Hartz4 - DAS ist schon rel. wenig, man verhungert aber nicht). Das könnte auch die Erklärung sein, warum so viele in D zufrieden sind und auch die Politik machen lassen was sie wollen... sie haben einfach genug und ihnen gehts gut (finanziell zumindest).


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tut sie doch.
> Die großen Autobauer kriegen Zuschüsse und Subventionen damit sie ein elektrofahrzeug in den eigenen Reihen haben.
> Auch um damit den CO² Ausstoß des Flottenverbandes zu senken da Elektrofahrzeuge ja als "Zero Emission" eingestuft werden.



Elektro ist auch nicht viel umweltfreundlicher imho. Abgesehen davon ist CO2 Ausstoss nicht wirklich schlimm. Ich glaube, dass andere Partikel im Abgas erheblich schädlicher sind (bei Diesel Ruß zB. wobei das ja nicht mehr so gravierend ist durch Filter).

Abgesehen davon, scheint die meisten auch ein hoher Benzinpreis, bzw. eine Schädlichkeit (für Umwelt) ihrer Autos nicht zu stören. Wenn ich mir die dicken u/o aufgemotzten Karren und die Fahrweise so anschaue.


----------



## Pu244 (15. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh. Die Darmstädter Eispreise machen natürlich einen großen Unterschied in Sachen Klimaveränderung
> 
> 
> Du sprachst von der Finanzierung der EEG-Wende, oder? Nicht von Gewinnzuschüssen für Energiekonzerne, keine Stellvertreterzahlungen für die Industrie, keine Beamtenarbeitsplätze in der Verwaltung und auch keine Nachzahlungen für all das aus vergangenen Jahren. Nur dass, womit die Verbraucher tatsächlich ihren Anteil zum Ausbau der Erneuerbaren Energien beitragen. Und das sind dieses Jahr:
> ...



1: Tatsache ist das es deine Kalkulation erheblich durcheinanderbringt, von daher ist für ein Eis 1€ angemessen.
2: Es waren die Grünen welche die EEG Umlage designt haben, bei einigen Dingen in der Kalkulation kommt man garnicht rum sie zu Zahlen, z.B. einen Großteil der Industrieausnahmen, würden die gestrichen und die Unternehmen gingen Pleite wäre man da wo man Angefangen hat (plus weniger Steuern und Arbeitslosengeld), der Börsenpreis ist spekulativ - mit mehr Kernkraftwerken wäre er eventuell noch weiter gefallen, somit ist es müßig darüber zu reden, die Nachholung von 2013 hätte man sonst da zahlen müssen. Bleibt eine EEG Umlage von etwa 6 Cent.
3: Die CO2 Zertifikate wurden von den Unternehmen in Rechnung festellt - leider einen Tatsache, mittlerweile werden die Dinger verkauft.

Es war nicht meine Absicht dich in irgendeine Rassistenecke mit Thio Sarrazin zu stellen, mein Aussage ziele auf seine damaligen Kommentare gegen Hartz IV Empfänger (sie sollen nichtmehr warm Duschen und wenn ihnen Kalt ist sich in Winterjacken ins Wohnzimmer setzen), das hätte ich wirklich mehr präzisieren müssen - tut mir leid.



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Bei manchen Antworten kann man ziemlich genau raten, was derjenige wählt ^^



Na dann sags mir mal, als Wechselwähler habe ich bis jetzt keine so genaue Ahnung wo mein Kreuz hinkommt, du scheinst mich besser zu kennen als ich mich selbst...

Das Einzige was sicher ist das es keine Extremisten sein werden.



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Die Staudammunfälle: hier in Deutschland gab es nur 2 mit stromerzeugenden Anlagen. Das waren gezielte Bombardierungen während des 2. Weltkrieges (sollte in Zukunft wohl eher nicht mehr vorkommen). Unsere Staudämme fungieren in erster Linie auch als Wasserreservoires, auf sauberes Trinkwasser möchte ich auch nicht verzichten.
> Die schlimmsten Vorfälle geschahen in Ländern, die keine feststehenden Vorgaben für den Bau solcher Anlagen haben. Etwas Erde aufhäufen, fertig. Die beiden Supergaus in Atomkraftwerken hingegen waren in modernen, gut überwachten und allgemein als sicher angesehenen Anlagen. Die unterstehen überall deutlich höheren Anforderungen als ein Staudamm in Indien, Indochina oder Kambodscha. Die Langzeitschäden von dem von dir bezeichneten schlimmsten Vorfall durch über 100.000 Hungertote in der Folge sind ein Witz neben den Langzeitfolgen eines einzigen Atomunglücks. Denn die Umwelt strahlt noch in tausenden Jahren und wird zu Mißbildungen und Toten führen, wenn sich niemand überhaupt mehr an das Unglück erinnert. Als kleines Gegenbeispiel, für Tschernobyl gibt es keine genauen Opferzahlen. Aber es gab rund 150.000 Liquidatoren, die zu einem Großteil mittlerweile durch ihre Verstrahlung schwer erkrankt sind, aktuelle Schätzungen gehen davon aus, dass bereits 90% von ihnen verstorben sind... Die deutlich gestiegene Anzahl an Krebsleidenden in der Urkaine und dem Rest Europas noch nicht einmal mit eingerechnet. Die Schätzungen gehen in der Regel von über 100tausend Opfern aus, manchen von einer viertel Million, einzelne halten noch höhere Zahlen für möglich.
> Du hast sicher Recht, dass Atomstrom sicherer ist als ein Wasserkraftwerk...



Greenpeace geht bei Tschernobyl von 40.000-60.000 Langzeittoten aus die IAEA von 1600, die Wahrheit dürfte wohl dazwischen liegen, ich nehme aber lieber die Zahlen von Greenpeace da die Zahlen für andere Umweltsünden (Kohlestrom 3000 Tote/Jahr in Deutschland, Schwerölverbrennung auf Schiffen 50.000 Tote/a in Europa, 6-7.000 Lärmtote/a durch den Flughafen Köln/Bonn) meist auch aus deren Feder stammen, über die konkreten Zahlen kann man dann streiten. In Fukushima ist man was Strahlenschäden angeht bisher gut weggekommen, was der guten Evakuierung zu verdanken ist (im Gegensatz zu Tschernobyl). Mittlererweile kommen die Bewohner sogar überall zurück, was ich ohne Geigerzähler extrem fahrlässig finde, aber damit hätte wohl kurz nach dem Super GAU kaum jemand gerechnet. Wirklich schlimm ist Majak, aber da sind ja nur Russen betroffen, die kann man medientechnisch schlecht verwerten (soviel zur Einteilung in Wertvolle und Wertlose Menschen).

Echt lustig ist wie du diese Hochrisikotechnologie plötzlich verteidigst, auf die Idee einfach beiden den Saft abzudrehen bist du nicht gekommen. Das Tschernobyl ein technisch gutes Kraftwerk war kannst du nicht ernst meinen - oder du kennst dich nicht aus. Man sollte generell keine Kraftwerke auf Erdbebenspalten bauen, wenn es wirklich unumgänglich ist weil das Land eine einzige Erdbebenspalte ist, muß das Karftwerke mit allem zurechtkommen was zu erwarten ist (Erdbeben der Stärke 9,7 und ein Tsunami mit 40m, beides [meines Wissens] noch nicht in Japan aufgetreten, aber sicher ist sicher), Tatsache ist das Fukushima Daiichi beide Kriterien nicht erfüllt hat. Das schlimmste was mir bekannt war das Kernkraftwerk San Onofre in Kalifornien, erbaut auf einer Erbebenspalte befand es sich in der nähe von 6 weiteren, davon 3 in 10 Km Entfernung im Meer, jetzt zu Glück abgeschaltet. 

Wenn du glaubst das die Staudämme in Deutschland sicher sind, dann glaub das bitte nur. Ich habe mit jemanden gesprochen der für die Talsperren in Thüringen zuständig war, bei 50 kleinen und Mittleren Talsperren war der Zustand unbekannt bzw. ist es immernoch und Dämme aus Erde aufzuschütten ist auch bei uns gängige Praxis.

Aber so ist das, wer zu blöd ist den bestraft das Leben oder willst du den Bahnverkehr einstellen nur weil jemand au die Oberleitungen gepinkelt hat?

Bestimmte Dinge haben eben einen Preis der gezahlt werden muß und, mit Ausnahme der Kernenergie, sind die Leute dazu offenbar gerne bereit, die Liste ist lang.

Asse und Morsleben sind auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen - das haben SPD, CDU/CSU, FDP, SED und die Grünen gemeinsam verbockt.

Ach ja, ehe ich es vergesse: ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt das Strom aus Wasserkraft unsicherer wäre, nur das er ebenfalls große Gefahren nach ähnlichen Muster wie die Kernenergie hat welche gewürdigt werden sollten.



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ah, ein ganz ekliges Pflaster Politik. Nur Klientelpolitik ist dort anzutreffen - zugunsten der Industrie, versteht sich.
> Was wir bräuchten wäre, dass die Kosten der Energiewende von allen - also auch der Industrie - getragen wird,
> und endlich die Subventionen für Kohlekraftwerke und Atomkraftwerke gestrichen werden.
> Außerdem müssen die künstlichen Behinderungen der Erneuerbaren Energien wie etwa Ausbau-Bremsen und zusätzliche
> ...


 
1: Weder Kernkraftwerke noch Kohlekraftwerke werden im Moment gefördert, lediglich die Kohleförderung und die läuft (hoffentlich) bis 2018 aus
2: Es wird nich bei denjenigen abkassiert die den Strom ins Netz einspeisen sondern bei denjenigen die ihn selbst verbrauchen. So ist nunmal der Finanzminister, wenn es interessant wird kommt eine Bremse, war beim Biodiesel nicht anders. Solange in Deutschland nur einige 100 Heinis mit altem Frittenöl oder neuen Salatölfahren geht es, kommen noch 3 Nullen hinendren wird es garantiert besteuert.
3: Ob zentral oder Dezentral, Hauptsache billig!
Wenn der strom aus der Sahara billig ist nehme ich ihn da her, wenn Marsmänchen ihn billig liefern kommt er vom Mars usw...
4: Tja, noch muß das Gas irgendwo herkommen und da man hierzulande nicht Fracken will (komisch da lokale Energien doch so gut sind) muß das Zeug eben importiert werden und da sind die USA wesentlich besser als Russland.
5: Da bleiben dann wohl nur noch die Kleinparteien wobei da auch keine so wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja sehe ich anderst, wenn die Politik das unbedingt haben möchte, dann muss sie das auch entsprechend fördern.
> Ich möchte z.b. keine Elektroautos, wieso sollte ich das also über den Kaufpreis eines Otto/Diesel Motor Fahrzeug mit subventionieren?
> Außerdem werden im Ausland (nach China schiel), die Firmen massivst subventioniert. Da kann ich die Firmen hier voll und ganz verstehen, wenn man die Kosten nicht alleine tragen will.



Gegen Subventionen im Auslang gibt es Strafzölle. Und die Industrie verlangt vor allen Dingen, dass die Inrastruktur in Deutschland bezahlt wird.
Der Witz ist doch aber eben, dass die Politik das ganze vor allem auf Druck der Autohersteller und Stromerzeuger "unbedingt" will...




> Du solltest hierbei aber auch nicht vergessen, dass vor allem in China die Solar und andere Industrien extrem vom Staat gefördert werden und dadurch ihre Produkte zu Dumpingpreisen anbieten können.



Die Solarproduktion in China wurde zu einem nenneswerten Teil mit deutschen Entwicklungshilfekrediten gefördert. Strafzölle für entsprechenden Produkte wurden von Merkel&Co verhindert, aus Angst andere deutsche Unternehmen könnten den Konter abbekommen. (Was stimmt. Aber wer sich jährlich damit rühmt, die Handelsbeziehungen mit China zu intensivieren, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er am Ende von denen die Wirtschaftspolitik diktiert bekommt)

Aber trotz all dieser Probleme ging es der deutschen Solarbranche relativ gut. Zwar waren die Personalkosten in der Fertigung teurer, aber zum einen machte man Fortschritte bei der Automatisierung und zum anderen hatte man schlichtweg das Know-How für höherwertige Produkte. Und allen außerhalb der eigentlichen Zellenproduktion war es sowieso egal - die hätten auch chinesisches Rohmaterial verarbeiten können.
Was aber keine Vertragen konnte: Das seit rund 4 Jahren mehrfach pro Quartal von höchster politischer Stelle festgehalten wird, dass die Solarförderung zu teuer ist und dringend gekürzt werden soll.
Das ist zwar stellenweise nicht einmal falsch und einige Kürzungen an sich auch berechtigt. Aber es wird eben nicht einmal eine Kürzung auf ein angemessenes Maß durchgeführt und dann eine klare Linie vorgegeben, sondern es wird über Jahre hinweg darüber spekuliert, das bald mehr oder minder große weitere Kürzungen vielleicht kommen könnten oder auch nicht oder jetzt erst recht oder nur für bestimmte Größen oder bestimmte Nutzer oder.........
Und unter diesen Bedingungen ist das Investitionsklima in Solarenergie in Deutschland schlichtweg kollabiert. Eine aufstrebende und extrem zukunftstaugliche Branche stand vor dem Problem, dass die meisten eingeplanten Investoren auf einmal auf ihrem Geld saßen und gewartet haben, bis sich irgendwann mal Klarheit einstellt. Und genau das Gleiche läuft seit 2-3 Jahren auch mit der boom-Branche No2 in der Offshore-Windenergie (die "zufälligerweise" auch in nicht-Unionsländern für Arbeitsplätze sorgte?) und beginnt jetzt auch bei der Windenergie an Land.
In der Zwischenzeit verdienen sich Stahl- und Schwerindustrie eine goldene Nase und Kohlekraftwerke schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Für diese Technik, von der man sich eigentlich unabhängig machen wollte (wollen sollte?) und die in 1-2 Jahrzehnten nutzlos in der Landschaft stehen würde, wenn die Versprecher der Politiker eingehalten werden würen, ist merkwürdigerweise mehr Geld als genug da.



> Warte noch 5-10 Jahre und du wirst einige Technologiesektoren, die es mal in Deutschland/Europa gab hier nicht mehr vorfinden und damit sehr gute Jobs verlieren. Aber das ist von der Politik ja scheinbar so gewollt.



Und darunter werden nicht Jobs in Branchen sein, die man in der Mitte des 21. Jhd. eigentlich kaum mehr gebrauchen kann und die zunehmend mehr Subventionen benötigen werden...




Pu244 schrieb:


> 2: Es waren die Grünen welche die EEG Umlage designt haben, bei einigen Dingen in der Kalkulation kommt man garnicht rum sie zu Zahlen, z.B. einen Großteil der Industrieausnahmen, würden die gestrichen und die Unternehmen gingen Pleite wäre man da wo man Angefangen hat



Es ist zwei Jahrzehnte her, dass man das Problem endgültig erkannt hat. In dieser Zeit wurde die Wirtschaft von 1/3 von Deutschland quasi komplett neu aufgebaut, mehrere Branchen sind aus dem Nichts entstanden und zu großen Jobmotoren geworden und z.T. schon wieder fast verschwunden und du willst mir erzählen, dass es unvermeidbar ist, dass wir unzählige Industrien haben, die nicht im geringsten den Anforderungen gerecht werden, die man heutzutage stellen muss??



> der Börsenpreis ist spekulativ



Und vor allen Dingen lächerlich niedrig, was aber als zusätzliche Gewinnspanne in die Kassen der Energiekonzerne fließt. Ich sehe nicht ein, was es mit der Förderung erneuerbarer Energien zu tun hat, wenn Stromkonzerne einen Teil ihres Stroms tatsächlich zu den höheren Preisen kaufen muss, zu denen sie ihren gesamten Strom verkaufen. Das ist Subvention E-ON & Co, aber nicht für Erneuerbare.



> Es war nicht meine Absicht dich in irgendeine Rassistenecke mit Thio Sarrazin zu stellen, mein Aussage ziele auf seine damaligen Kommentare gegen Hartz IV Empfänger (sie sollen nichtmehr warm Duschen und wenn ihnen Kalt ist sich in Winterjacken ins Wohnzimmer setzen), das hätte ich wirklich mehr präzisieren müssen - tut mir leid.



Vor allen Dingen hättest du vor einer Verurteilung mal nach der Gegenseite fragen sollen. Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Energieverschwendung noch viel zu wenig wehtut, heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass ich will, dass die Leute unterm Strich weniger haben. Das soll nur bei denjenigen der Fall sein, die eben nicht versuchen zu sparen.
(und nicht nur bei Leuten. Sondern auch bei Unternehmen)



> Ach ja, ehe ich es vergesse: ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt das Strom aus Wasserkraft unsicherer wäre, nur das er ebenfalls große Gefahren nach ähnlichen Muster wie die Kernenergie hat welche gewürdigt werden sollten.



Alle großen Projekte haben das Potential, großen Schaden anzurichten. Aber es gibt große Unterschiede in der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Eintritt, und es gibt noch größere Unterschiede in den Kosten, diese Wahrscheinlichkeit zu reduzieren und der Bereitschaft, diese zu investieren. Denn wie schon mehrfach in diesem Forum festgestellt:
Ein sehr, sehr, sehr sicheres Atomkraftwerk zu bauen ist möglich. Es gibt nur niemanden, der das bezahlen will, denn schon ein relativ sicheres Atomkraftwerk ala EPR ist in etwas so teuer, wie Offshore-Windkraft mit der gleichen Real(!)leistung. Und im Gegensatz zu Wasserkraftwerken haben Atomkraftwerke noch zwei weitere Schadensfaktoren:
- Die reale Sicherheit hängt von Aktivitäten im Betrieb ab, nicht allein von einer soliden Bauweise. Und die potentiellen Betreiber in Deutschland haben sich durch Sparmaßnahmen, Versuche der Kostenabwälzung und Vertuschungsversuchen einen Namen gemacht - nicht damit, alles nur mögliche für Sicherheit zu tun. Neben einem Finanzier für das Projekt "wirklich sicheres AKW" fehlt also auch noch ein Betreiber
- AKWs produzieren Müll, der mittelfristig genauso gefährlich ist und für den eine wirklich sicherere Handhabung nicht nur unbezahlbar ist und von den Kraftwerksbetreibern nicht übernommen wird, sondern für das bislang nicht einmal ein schlüssiges technisches Konzept besteht. (und auch nur sehr wenige Ideen, die auch nur eine Chance auf echten Erfolg haben)

Dauerhaft sicherere Wasserkraftwerke gibt es dagegen zu Hauf. Vermutlich haben die unterm Strich weltweit sogar mehr kWh produziert, als AKWs.



> 1: Weder Kernkraftwerke noch Kohlekraftwerke werden im Moment gefördert, lediglich die Kohleförderung und die läuft (hoffentlich) bis 2018 aus



Es gibt staatlich finanzierte Forschung für AKWs, die gesamte Abfallentsorgung für AKWs bzw. die Entwicklung derselbigen wird in weiten Bereichen staatlich finanziert, die Absicherung regulärer Betriebsprozesse (Transporte) von AKWs wird vom Staat getragen, die Schadensfallversicherung von AKWs ist Staatssache (=die Deckungssummen sind so unzureichend, dass es am Ende eben doch der Staat trägt), bei Braunkohlekraftwerken werden großflächige Enteignungen staatlich durchgesetzt, es werden sämtliche Umwelt-Ausgleichsmaßnahmen erstattet, bei Steinkohle wird die Förderung direkt subventioniert bzw. auf staatliche Kosten die Bahntrassen bzw. Schiffahrtsstraßen für den Antransport gebaut, die CO2 Zertifikate werden verschenkt und als i-Tüpfelchen sind alle drei von EEG-Abgaben befreit. (Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Ökostromanbietern)

Und du willst mir sagen, da würde nichts subventioniert werden???



> 4: Tja, noch muß das Gas irgendwo herkommen und da man hierzulande nicht Fracken will (komisch da lokale Energien doch so gut sind) muß das Zeug eben importiert werden und da sind die USA wesentlich besser als Russland.



Und dabei haben wir doch vor kurzem erst extra eine tolle Pipeline nach Russland gebaut...


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Bei manchen Antworten kann man ziemlich genau raten, was derjenige wählt ^^



Und was, ich bin gespannt. 



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Zu wir hier in Deutschland verdienen zu viel: für Westeuropas Verhältnisse sind wir ein Lohndumping-Land, Löhne in unmittelbaren, westlichen Nachbarländern liegen deutlich höher, die Unternehmen dort haben aber in der Regel geringere Umsätze und Gewinne. Um die Wirtschaft zu stärken wurde mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre auf angemessene Lohnerhöhungen (alle paar Jahre mal 2-3% während das wirtschaftliche Wachstum in der Zeit teilweise 2stellige Beträge erreichte) verzichtet. Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat sich auf unsere Kosten enorm bereichert und nichts davon an ihre Arbeiter weitergegeben. Wir verdienen für ein wirtschaftlich so starkes Land durchschnittlich viel zu wenig. Und nun heulen z. B. die Automobilhersteller herum, dass sich niemand mehr ein neues Auto kaufen will -.-



Du kennst schon das Wort Ironie. 
Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass wir hier zu viel verdienen sondern tendenziell eher noch ein großer Spielraum nach oben ist. Nur unsere Sozialabgaben sind einfach viel zu hoch und dadurch hat man oftmals von einem auf den ersten Blick hohen Bruttolohn, doch letztendlich nicht soviel Netto übrig. 
Aber hey, man musste ja die Bemessungsgrenze wieder ein Stück höher legen und wenn ich dann sehe, was manche Kassen für Bonusprogramme haben und das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, könnte ich echt kotzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Tut sie doch.
> Die großen Autobauer kriegen Zuschüsse und Subventionen damit sie ein elektrofahrzeug in den eigenen Reihen haben.
> Auch um damit den CO² Ausstoß des Flottenverbandes zu senken da Elektrofahrzeuge ja als "Zero Emission" eingestuft werden.
> Die Elektrofahrzeuge werden dabei sogar mehrfach "eingebaut".



Ich sehe hier jetzt keine massive Subvention, welche den Aufwand finanzieren würde...
Die Senkung des CO² Flottenverbandes ist sowieso ein ziemlicher Blödsinn made by EU. Die sollten sich lieber mal bemühen den Feinstaub und den andern Krempel der viel schädlicher ist weiter zu begrenzen.
Die EU Norm ist doch auch nur da, weil die andern Ländern keine Automobilindustrie haben bzw. wenn sie eine haben eher Kleinwagen und co produzieren...
Von daher wird mit der Richtlinie mal wieder nur gegen Deutschland geschossen.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

*AW: Akku-Prototyp: Galaxy S4 wird in 30 Sekunden aufgeladen*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier jetzt keine massive Subvention, welche den Aufwand finanzieren würde...
> Die Senkung des CO² Flottenverbandes ist sowieso ein ziemlicher Blödsinn made by EU. Die sollten sich lieber mal bemühen den Feinstaub und den andern Krempel der viel schädlicher ist weiter zu begrenzen.
> Die EU Norm ist doch auch nur da, weil die andern Ländern keine Automobilindustrie haben bzw. wenn sie eine haben eher Kleinwagen und co produzieren...
> Von daher wird mit der Richtlinie mal wieder nur gegen Deutschland geschossen.


 
Gerade Merkel verhindert doch alles wenn es darum geht die Schadstoffgrenzen zu verschärfen oder den CO² Ausstoß zu reduzieren.
Die Automobilindustrie kommt dann immer mit dem Totschlagargument "Arbeitsplätze" aber wieso sind Arbeitsplätze in der deutschen Automobilindustrie gefährdet wenn die Autos effizienter werden sollen?
Gerade das fördert doch Arbeitsplätze weil geforscht und entwickelt werden muss.
Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie. Ich weiß wie da der Hase läuft. Ich kriege das ja direkt mit und schlage mir schon seit Jahren mit der flachen Hand auf dir Stirn weil ich es nicht begreifen kann.
Die Automobilindustrie wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen Veränderungen. Sie haben sich damals gewehrt als der Katalysator pflicht werden sollte.
Und sie wehren sich heute wieder mit allem was sie haben um ja nicht ihre fetten Benzinschleudern aufzugeben mit denen sie ihre fetten Gewinne einfahren.
Und erzähl mir nicht dass die Automobilindustrie keine fetten Gewinne einfährt.
Die haben Geld ohne Ende und könnten aus eigener Hand forschen und entwickeln aber ebenso wie die Energiekonzerne die auch nichts machen und abwarten wollen auch die Autobauer alles aussetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

Das ist halt BWLer denken:
Maximalen Gewinn aus dem ziehen, was man hat. D.h. nichts neues entwickeln, solange man das alte noch verkaufen kann. Und bei Bedarf erstmal dafür sorgen, dass man das alte noch länger verkaufen kann. "abgeschrieben" ist das Schlagwort.

Insgesamt macht sowas zwar keinen Sinn und kostet am Ende gar mehr, wenn man seine Marktführerschaft verspielt oder mit hohen Kosten (und vielen Fehlern) im Eiltempo versucht, Nachlässigkeiten zu kompensieren - aber das erscheint ja alles nicht direkt in der Bilanz, sondern erst später. Ggf. erst, wenn schon der nächste "Wirtschaftsexperte" die Führungsposition übernommen hat.

Dieses Prinzip findet sich vom kleinen (z.B. Kältemitteln bei Klimaanlagen: Seit 10 Jahren gibt man ein Bisschen Geld dafür aus und nimmt immer größere Nachteile und Ärger in Kauf, damit man sich die Entwicklung von z.B. CO2-basierten Anlagen sparen kann, deren Erforschung man eh irgendwann bezahlen muss) übers mittlere (Gaskraftwerke stehen still, alte Kohlekraftwerke laufen, obwohl selbst innerhalb der Kohle massive Überkapazitäten bestehen und die alten Kraftwerke mehr verbrauchen und Wartungsintensiv sein dürften) bis ins ganz Große (wir haben haufenweise Industriezweige, die modernen Effizienzansprüchen nie gerecht werden können und ein paar kleine, die enormes Potential haben. Hey, lass erstere subventionieren und letztere zertreten)


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

Es ist das typische "Quartalsdenken" das du immer in großen Unternehmen hast weil die Manager an der Spitze vor allem daran interessiert sind dass ihre Aktienoptionen die sie bekommen haben bzw. einlösen können wenn sie ausscheiden möglichst hoch sind um viel Geld generieren zu können.
Daran sind aber in erster Linie die Aktionäre Schuld weil sie auch nur noch die schnellen Gewinne haben willen bzw. halt die Investoren die ja aus Hedge Fonds und global agierende Versicherungen und Banken bestehen.
Kleinere Firmen sind sehr wohl innovativ und forschen und entwickeln -- macht meine Firma auch -- die ruhen sich nicht aus und kassieren Subventionen. Die entwickeln neue Technologien oder Verfahren und bekommen dafür keinerlei Subventionen.
Hier vermisse ich einfach ein Umdenken in der Politik. 
Aber solange ein Politiker nach Ausscheiden aus der Regierungsverwantwortung einen hochdotierten Beratervertrag bei einem der Großkonzerne bekommt wird sich daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegen Subventionen im Auslang gibt es Strafzölle. Und die Industrie verlangt vor allen Dingen, dass die Inrastruktur in Deutschland bezahlt wird.
> Der Witz ist doch aber eben, dass die Politik das ganze vor allem auf Druck der Autohersteller und Stromerzeuger "unbedingt" will...



Leider nicht guckst du hier: 
Huawei-Subventionen: EU will Druck auf China erhöhen - International - Politik - Handelsblatt
• China Huawei: Keine größeren Übernahmen geplant | Wirtschaft - Glaronia.com
Und wenn du nach illegalen Subventionen googelst findest du noch viel mehr... Den einen Artikel der schon etwas älter ist und Huawei 37 Milliarden Kredit vom Staat bei 9 Milliareden Umsatz bekommen hat, hab ich leider nicht mehr gefunden. 
Aber unsere Politik hat sich leider zu sehr auf die Automobilhersteller verschossen und gibt andere, viel wichtigere Industriezweige leichtfertig auf...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Solarproduktion in China wurde zu einem nenneswerten Teil mit deutschen Entwicklungshilfekrediten gefördert. Strafzölle für entsprechenden Produkte wurden von Merkel&Co verhindert, aus Angst andere deutsche Unternehmen könnten den Konter abbekommen. (Was stimmt. Aber wer sich jährlich damit rühmt, die Handelsbeziehungen mit China zu intensivieren, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er am Ende von denen die Wirtschaftspolitik diktiert bekommt)



Da hast du leider recht. Aber Strafzölle aus China wären imo egal, da man dann wenigstens noch den europäischen Markt + US Markt hätte und das würde für die meisten Firmen denke ich mal ausreichen. Jetzt hat man halt zig Pleiten und noch einige gut ausgebildete Arbeitslose mehr...

Deinen anderen Beitrag spar ich jetzt mal zu zitieren, im Prinzip hast du recht. Aber, wenn man nur von einem Markt (in dem Fall dem deutschen) abhängig ist, läuft doch gehörig etwas schief...




Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade Merkel verhindert doch alles wenn es darum geht die Schadstoffgrenzen zu verschärfen oder den CO² Ausstoß zu reduzieren.



Und das ist auch gut so! Da in den Abgasen wesentlich schädlichere Stoffe drin sind, um die man sich zuerst kümmern sollte... Aber CO² ist ja das allerschlimmste. 
Und wenn man dann trotzdem meint, so eine tolle Begrenzung einführen zu müssen, dann sollte man halt auch eine anständige Norm zur Ermittlung des CO² Ausstoßes haben und nicht so einen Unfug, wie es die EU aktuell hat. Auf dem Papier sind es dann schöne Werte und in der Realität hat man das Gegenteil...
Und dann kommen so super Ideen wie Dreizylinder mit Turboladern bei raus. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Automobilindustrie kommt dann immer mit dem Totschlagargument "Arbeitsplätze" aber wieso sind Arbeitsplätze in der deutschen Automobilindustrie gefährdet wenn die Autos effizienter werden sollen?


Die Effizienz treibt sich ganz von alleine voran, weil die Leute keine Autos wollen, die 10 Liter und mehr verbrauchen. 
Und da es im Automarkt eine recht große Auswahl gibt, sind die Hersteller gewissermaßen gezwungen mitzuziehen. Gut vw müsste es wohl nicht zwigend, da sie in Deutschland eine zu große Fanboybasis haben, die ihnen jeden Mist abkaufen würden. (wieso auch immer)



Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade das fördert doch Arbeitsplätze weil geforscht und entwickelt werden muss.


Und dann kommt wieder ein Schlauberger auf die Idee, ach die Entwicklung in China kostet doch nur die Hälfte, verlagern wir dahin...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und sie wehren sich heute wieder mit allem was sie haben um ja nicht ihre fetten Benzinschleudern aufzugeben mit denen sie ihre fetten Gewinne einfahren.



So ein kack E-Auto möchte ich aber auch nicht haben... Wenn dann eins mit Wasserstoff, das kann man wenigstens noch relativ schnell tanken. Aber da arbeitet ja auch nur Daimler dran...
Von vw, die die Leute ziemlich arg abzocken kommt nie auch nur ansatzweise eine Innovation, die weltbewegend ist...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und erzähl mir nicht dass die Automobilindustrie keine fetten Gewinne einfährt.


Erzähl das mal Peugot.
Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt meine Gewinne damit verschwenden würde, nur weil die Politik meint, das ist toll, das brauchen wir. 
Die Milliarden Investitionen von den deutschen Autoherstellern find ich aber auch nicht sonderlich gut, man könnte das auch gut im eigenen Land brauchen... In China ist es doch nur Ausnutzen von Know-How und die Retourkutsche kommt dann in ein paar Jahren.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist halt BWLer denken:
> Maximalen Gewinn aus dem ziehen, was man hat. D.h. nichts neues entwickeln, solange man das alte noch verkaufen kann. Und bei Bedarf erstmal dafür sorgen, dass man das alte noch länger verkaufen kann. "abgeschrieben" ist das Schlagwort.



Nö, die meisten "BWLer" ich nenn sie mal Pseudo BWLer, haben einfach keine Ahnung von dem was sie tun. Die könnte man bestenfalls als Straßenkehrer beschäftigen.
Man sollte immer darum bemüht sein auch in Zukunft einen ordentlichen Gewinn auszuweisen und daher auch entsprechend investieren.
Aber danke, in was für eine Schiene du mich da abstellst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Insgesamt macht sowas zwar keinen Sinn und kostet am Ende gar mehr, wenn man seine Marktführerschaft verspielt oder mit hohen Kosten (und vielen Fehlern) im Eiltempo versucht, Nachlässigkeiten zu kompensieren - aber das erscheint ja alles nicht direkt in der Bilanz, sondern erst später. Ggf. erst, wenn schon der nächste "Wirtschaftsexperte" die Führungsposition übernommen hat.



Man muss nicht immer jeden Hype mitmachen und ob sich E-Autos wirklich in der Masse durchsetzen, wage ich doch mal zu bezweifeln. Daher kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn man da doch etwas zögerlich ist. Bevor man dann Milliarden in den Sand setzt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses Prinzip findet sich vom kleinen (z.B. Kältemitteln bei Klimaanlagen: Seit 10 Jahren gibt man ein Bisschen Geld dafür aus und nimmt immer größere Nachteile und Ärger in Kauf, damit man sich die Entwicklung von z.B. CO2-basierten Anlagen sparen kann, deren Erforschung man eh irgendwann bezahlen muss)



Naja der einzige Hersteller, welcher das neue Kältemittel wirklich boykottiert ist ja Daimler. Aber da fehlt halt auch der politische Anreiz bei solchen Regeln, gerade bei dem neuen Kältemittel sollten die doch einsehen, wie gefährlich das ist....
Und dann hätte man halt auch einfach die fristen kürzer setzen müssen.
Wenn ich dir sage bis Ende des Jahres möchte ich die Analyse des Automarktes in Sachen Energieeffizienz haben, dann setzt du dich ja auch nicht hin und machst es bis Ende April fertig, sondern arbeitest gemütlich vor dich hin, da man dir ja ausreichend Zeit dafür gab. 
Merkst du was. 

Mit genug Druck dahinter geht Entwicklung auch schneller. Ich bin gerade selbst in einem Projekt, welches in einem Dreiviertel Jahr durchgezogen wird. (Bis zur Erstausliefung des Produktes) Und das ist auch absolut kein 0815 Produkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Leider nicht guckst du hier:



Gut, formulieren wir es so:
"Es gibt Strafzölle. Oder halt Mutti" 



> Und das ist auch gut so! Da in den Abgasen wesentlich schädlichere Stoffe drin sind, um die man sich zuerst kümmern sollte... Aber CO² ist ja das allerschlimmste.



Äh - er bezog sich auf alle Schadstoffe...
Davon abgesehen ist man Stick- und Schwefeloxiden im Straßenverkehr mittlerweile so weit, dass die Umweltauswirkungen sehr gering sind. Russpartikel wären noch ein Faktor, aber da ist unsere Regierung ausnahmsweise mal nicht die einzige, die massiv auf der Bremse sitzt (stehen kann man schon nicht mehr sagen).



> Und wenn man dann trotzdem meint, so eine tolle Begrenzung einführen zu müssen, dann sollte man halt auch eine anständige Norm zur Ermittlung des CO² Ausstoßes haben und nicht so einen Unfug, wie es die EU aktuell hat. Auf dem Papier sind es dann schöne Werte und in der Realität hat man das Gegenteil...
> Und dann kommen so super Ideen wie Dreizylinder mit Turboladern bei raus.



Tjo... 
Das ist halt das Problem, wenn die einzigen Liberalen, die man zur Hand hat, reine Wirtschaftslobbyisten sind und die ganzen Idealisten, die sich für das Wohl der Menschen einsetzen wollen, keine Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft haben und stumpf alles verbieten wollen, was ihnen nicht passt: Absurde, von Industrievertretern vorformulierte Regelungen, die sich relativ leicht (und mit verbraucherunfreundlichen Nebenwirkungen) umgehen lassen. Eigentlich könnte man die CO2-Freisetzung ganz einfach finanziell über den C-Verkauf regeln, sprich den Sprit richtig teuer machen. (Und, ehe wieder jemand eine Neiddebatte drausmacht: Aus dem Geld z.B. den Arbeitnehmeranteil für die Sozialversicherungen streichen und die HartzIV-Sätze anpassen).
Aber stattdessen bleibt der Sprit relativ billig und wenn ein Hersteller die richtige Mischung absurder Konstruktionen rausbringt, bleibt auch der Verbrauch hoch, ohne dass die EU-Regelung Wirkung zeigt...



> Die Effizienz treibt sich ganz von alleine voran, weil die Leute keine Autos wollen, die 10 Liter und mehr verbrauchen.



Bei den aktuellen Preisen merke ich noch nicht viel davon, dass sie die nicht mehr wollen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass 10 l / 100 km nun wirklich rein gar nichts mit spritsparen zu tun hat. Bei der der durchschnittlichen Beladung, die man auf deutschen Autobahnen so sieht (bzw. mit der die EU testet) kommt mein über 15 Jahre alter Passat auf 7,5 l, selbst mit viel Zuladung sind es nicht zwingend deutlich über 8. Die 10 unterbiete ich sogar in der Stadt auf Strecken, auf denen ich problemlos das Fahrrad nehmen kann, wenn ich nichts zu transportieren habe.
Für einen modernen, dem realen Transportbedarf angemessenen Wagen sollte man imho 5 l anpeilen, 4 l bei Dieseln. Alles darüber fällt in die Kategorie "Spaß am Fahren" und Spaß auf Kosten aller sollte nicht umsonst sein.



> Nö, die meisten "BWLer" ich nenn sie mal Pseudo BWLer, haben einfach keine Ahnung von dem was sie tun. Die könnte man bestenfalls als Straßenkehrer beschäftigen.
> Man sollte immer darum bemüht sein auch in Zukunft einen ordentlichen Gewinn auszuweisen und daher auch entsprechend investieren.



Jein. Man "sollte".
Aber als BWLer in einem modernen, am Kapitalmarkt agierenden Unternehmen "soll" man nicht. Denn für Anleger zählt einzig und allein, wo sie in einer gegebenen, eher kurzen Zeitspanne den größten Gewinn abgreifen können. Ob das bedeutet, dass man an dieser Stelle in weiterer Zukunft gar keinen Gewinn mehr macht, ist egal, denn dann kann man ja woanders anlegen. Und da die Kapitalmärkte mittlerweile so ziemlich das mächtigste auf diesem Planeten sind, geben sie überall genau diesen Ton an...




> Naja der einzige Hersteller, welcher das neue Kältemittel wirklich boykottiert ist ja Daimler.



Boykottieren - ja. Aber alle anderen haben auch jahrelang Energien und Geld in Lobbyismus für Ausnahmeregelungen oder Fristverlängerungen investiert oder es der Chemie für immer fragwürdigere Ergebnisse in den Hals geworfen. Die Probleme, über die man heute jammert, kannte man vor 10 Jahren schon und hätte man vor 9 Jahren gelöst haben können.



> Und dann hätte man halt auch einfach die fristen kürzer setzen müssen.



Hatte man ja. Bis die deutsche Autohersteller-Chefvertretung (genannt "Bundesregierung") ankam.



> Wenn ich dir sage bis Ende des Jahres möchte ich die Analyse des Automarktes in Sachen Energieeffizienz haben, dann setzt du dich ja auch nicht hin und machst es bis Ende April fertig, sondern arbeitest gemütlich vor dich hin, da man dir ja ausreichend Zeit dafür gab.
> Merkst du was.



Ne. Frag nochmal im Januar


----------

